# Potty training



## Smurfette's Mom (Jun 9, 2013)

My poodle will pee anywhere including her puppy potty but then she will lay in it or walk in it. She also plays with and eats her poop.
What do I do? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Missy my tpoo was a poo eater. I changed her to grain free food and she has been fine ever since. She started her bad habit at about 7-8 weeks old. I changed their food at about 10 weeks old, and it worked wonders. They eat Natural Balance Alpha - lamb chicken and rabbit recipe. It's expensive,
But it's worth it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dfwcarguy (May 12, 2013)

Make sure that everytime your pup does her business in the place it should. You reward the pup with a big ol' petting party!!! Rub the sides, the belly, the ears, neck and make a big deal out it!!! They want the reward and will figure out what it takes to get them, awfully quick!


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

there is a product called potty mouth - a supplement that makes the poop yucky - but rolling in the pee, too is probably just a matter of having the fuss and reward happen outside rolling in it area....


----------



## Smurfette's Mom (Jun 9, 2013)

I've started giving her vegetables and s she no longer eats poop. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

